# Einfache Text-Formatierung in DW 6 ohne CSS



## Ombra (18. November 2012)

Hallo hier,

ich möchte eine ganz einfache Textformatierung und Tabellen verwenden um eine ganz einfache schlichte Info-Webseite zu erstellen. Leider gibt es das in DW 6 nicht mehr in dieser Art. CSS ist mir zu kompliziert. Word.. klar geht. Aber es soll ja eine Webseite werden...

thx


----------



## fbfeix (20. November 2012)

Hallo,

wo liegt jetzt genau das Problem?


----------



## Ombra (20. November 2012)

Ich möchte einzelne Wörter oder Sätze z.B rot schreiben und dafür keine CSS-regel erstellen. Einfach Text markieren, Farbe auswählen, fertig! Genauso auch bei Schriftarten oder Schriftgrößen. Mit früheren Versionen von DW ging das noch, aber jetzt nicht mehr


----------



## palasmic (20. November 2012)

stimmt, mit den neuen Versionen ist das nicht mehr möglich - GottseiDank ;-)


stell auf CSS (unten links) und vergebe die Farbe. Im aufpoppenden Fenster trägst Du dann den Stilnamen ein - fertig.


----------



## mb78 (20. November 2012)

<font color="" size="">

meinst du sowas?


----------

